# Transgender Girls Running...



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 13, 2020)

Thoughts?

What stood out to me is this comment. Are you acknowledging that the cisgender track athletes ARE competing against boys? 



> The athletes said if they were born girls and had boys competing against them that it would push them to run faster and that they'd be happy for them.




https://abc7ny.com/students-sue-to-block-transgender-athletes-from-girls-sports/5927234/


https://abc7chicago.com/sports/tran...ens-cause-controversy-in-connecticut/3637507/


----------



## Kanky (Feb 13, 2020)

They need to make it clear in the rules that participation in athletic events is determined by sex and by not gender identity.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Feb 14, 2020)

It is unfair to the girls born girls.
The transgender girls saying they'd be pushed to run faster had they been born female running with boys doesn't change the fact that boys are naturally bigger, stronger, faster.
I was watching the mixed relays in track and field and even a world class sprinter like Allyson Felix ( love her) was easily overtaken by a male Polish runner then in the last leg the USA male caught the Polish female with ease.


----------



## kikigirl (Feb 14, 2020)

Jmartjrmd said:


> It is unfair to the girls born girls.
> The transgender girls saying they'd be pushed to run faster had they been born female running with boys doesn't change the fact that boys are naturally bigger, stronger, faster.
> I was watching the mixed relays in track and field and even a world class sprinter like Alison Felix ( love her) was easily overtaken by a male polish runner then in the last leg the us male caught the polish female with ease.


Wow! To anyone denying men’s clear physical advantage...this video is just wow!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 14, 2020)

Jmartjrmd said:


> It is unfair to the girls born girls.
> The transgender girls saying they'd be pushed to run faster had they been born female running with boys doesn't change the fact that *boys are naturally bigger, stronger, faster*.
> I was watching the mixed relays in track and field and even a world class sprinter like Alison Felix ( love her) was easily overtaken by a male polish runner then in the last leg the us male caught the polish female with ease.


 Many do not believe the bolded to be true, so there's ideological conflict from the get.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 14, 2020)

> Yearwood, a senior at Cromwell High School, and Miller, a senior at Bloomfield High School, issued statements vehemently defending their right to run in girls events.
> 
> "I have faced discrimination in every aspect of my life and I no longer want to remain silent," Miller said. "I am a girl and I am a runner. I participate in athletics just like my peers to excel, find community, and meaning in my life. It is both unfair and painful that my victories have to be attacked and my hard work ignored."
> 
> ...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 14, 2020)

There are a lot of people that need to be ashamed and it’s not those girls suing.


----------



## dicapr (Feb 14, 2020)

Kurlee said:


> Many do not believe the bolded to be true, so there's ideological conflict from the get.


Belief and truth are 2 different things. It’s becoming increasingly frustrating that modern society wants to rewrite the facts of situation if they don’t like what it implies. 

Some things in life just are. You accept, live within, push boundaries ect but ignoring reality shouldn’t be an option. 

Transexuals were born physically a sex they do not believe to be their true gender. But to deny that the physical attributes of their birth sex have no bearing on who they became is akin to stinking their fingers in their ears because they don’t like what someone is saying.


----------



## NijaG (Feb 14, 2020)

Kurlee said:


> Many do not believe the bolded to be true, so there's ideological conflict from the get.



Must be nice to totally ignore hundred thousands of years of evolutionary biology.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 14, 2020)

"That biological unfairness doesn't go away because of what someone believes about gender identity."

This is and will always be my issue with transgenders in sports. The male born athletes can request to be called whatever pronoun they prefer and wear all the dresses they want. Still doesn't change the fact that they have uncontested testosterone and training working in their favor over all the females they are competing against.



Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> What stood out to me is this comment. Are you acknowledging that the cisgender track athletes ARE competing against boys?
> 
> The athletes said if they were born girls and had boys competing against them that it would push them to run faster and that they'd be happy for them.



That is such a male egocentric view and as you stated, it does highlight that they know and acknowledge that they are competing as male and are aware of that advantage.

There really needs to be an elective sex/gender category in athletics if they are going to continue down this road with sports.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 14, 2020)

Look, these trans folks need to be ashamed. We had a long thread about this in the past so I won’t go into it but I still think a lot of mediocre men transition and then suddenly feel they can be exceptional in ways that they couldn’t be as a man. 

Because a mediocre male runner will still probably run faster than an excellent female runner. Congrats to them on cheating and their male privilege


----------



## NijaG (Feb 14, 2020)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Look, these trans folks need to be ashamed. We had a long thread about this in the past so I won’t go into it but *I still think a lot of mediocre men transition and then suddenly feel they can be exceptional in ways that they couldn’t be as a man*.
> 
> Because a mediocre male runner will still probably run faster than an excellent female runner. Congrats to them on cheating and their male privilege



Yup..... I agree with this and probably liked any post in the past with similar sentiment. I know I’ve put my two cents in regarding average/below average males using this as a way to be top dogs in female arena.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 14, 2020)

Oh just guys being guys..  
If they had been born female it would push them to run faster.. &;they'd be happy about that is such a douchie guy thing to say.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 14, 2020)

dicapr said:


> Belief and truth are 2 different things. *It’s becoming increasingly frustrating that modern society wants to rewrite the facts of situation if they don’t like what it implies. *
> 
> Some things in life just are. You accept, live within, push boundaries ect but ignoring reality shouldn’t be an option.
> 
> Transexuals were born physically a sex they do not believe to be their true gender. But to deny that the physical attributes of their birth sex have no bearing on who they became is akin to stinking their fingers in their ears because they don’t like what someone is saying.


All of this and the silencing those who believe the facts.


NijaG said:


> Must be nice to totally ignore hundred thousands of years of evolutionary biology.


Just showing the other side.  I've noticed people just pretend they get it or spew talking points. Most aren't as cool with it as they pretend to be and it comes out when they get triggered enough.

ETA: typos


----------



## NijaG (Feb 14, 2020)

Kurlee said:


> All of this and the silencing those who believe the facts.
> 
> Just showing the other side.  I've noticed people just pretend they get it or spew talking points. Most aren't as cool with it as they pretend to be and it's come out when they get triggered enough.



I really would be interested in a documentary comparing the US trans-gender (especially MTF) pre-op, post-op, inbtwn plus the other gender fluidity culture/movement to other countries.

I know of Thailand, Philippine, India that have a decent population of these sub-groups. There maybe more.

It would be nice to compare the various sociological interactions and the effects on how the culture in these places deal with the various groups are on the outliers side of what culture consider the norm.


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm a minority as far as the pro-tolerance crowd goes.  I think they need to play with the boys or on a team that accepts boys and girls. They have an unfair genetic advantage even after the hormones.


----------



## Farida (Feb 17, 2020)

I have seen a lot of these cases (like one in TX) where the M to F still wanted to compete with the boys but they refused to allow it. So the M2F was competing with girls and sweeping the contests.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Feb 18, 2020)

Farida said:


> I have seen a lot of these cases (like one in TX) where the M to F still wanted to compete with the boys but they refused to allow it. So the M2F was competing with girls and sweeping the contests.



Because patriarchy works. Men aren't under pressure to open up their spaces and share their piece of the pie. Any gains will be at the expense of women.


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 18, 2020)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Men aren't under pressure to open up their spaces and share their piece of the pie. Any gains will be at the expense of women.


Yep, and a lot of women are behind opening up these spaces and opportunities.  In the spirit of accommodation and empathy, woman are going to lose.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 18, 2020)

Kurlee said:


> Many do not believe the bolded to be true, so there's ideological conflict from the get.


Folks gotta stop arguing scientific facts.


----------



## Daernyris (Feb 20, 2020)

OhTall1 said:


> Yep, and *a lot of women are behind opening up these spaces and opportunities.*  In the spirit of accommodation and empathy, woman are going to lose.



@The bolded

Which is why women stay losing, especially bw, no sense of self preservation.  Everyone shouldn't just have access to our spaces all willy nilly.

The older I get the more and more I'm realizing that women seem to be at the helm of their own disempowerment.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 20, 2020)

Daernyris said:


> @The bolded
> 
> Which is why women stay losing, especially bw, no sense of self preservation.  Everyone shouldn't just have access to our spaces all willy nilly.
> 
> The older I get the more and more I'm realizing that women seem to be at the helm of their own disempowerment.



what gave it away


----------



## Daernyris (Feb 21, 2020)

@larry3344 

Chile,  probably because of all of this 

When it should be this


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 27, 2020)

Kurlee said:


> Many do not believe the bolded to be true, so there's ideological conflict from the get.


But it is true . It’s feminism that want us to believe we re the same in every aspect when it’s simply not true .


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 27, 2020)

Kindheart said:


> But it is true . It’s feminism that want us to believe we re the same in every aspect when it’s simply not true .


I don’t know any feminists who believe that.


----------



## tibb1908 (Mar 8, 2020)

We have to fight for everything. It's so hard to be a woman. Have y'all noticed how transgender women take over everything that's female-related (beauty products, modeling jobs, etc.) but men will not allow a transgender man to take over anything male-related? It feels like we accept anything and men are not having it.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 8, 2020)

Being a woman is not a feeling. Women are not discriminated against because of how we identify.


----------



## rayne (Mar 12, 2020)

Jmartjrmd said:


> It is unfair to the girls born girls.
> The transgender girls saying they'd be pushed to run faster had they been born female running with boys doesn't change the fact that *boys are naturally bigger, stronger, faster.*
> I was watching the mixed relays in track and field and even a world class sprinter like Allyson Felix ( love her) was easily overtaken by a male Polish runner then in the last leg the USA male caught the Polish female with ease.



Yep, I recently had my reality check with that. DS is 12 about to be 13 and sometimes I'll rough house with him. I've noticed that I'm having a harder time picking him up (don't ask lol) but that's to be expected. He's a little guy but he's growing like a weed. The other day we were arm wrestling and I won but I actually had to put forth some effort...a lot more effort than I expected. So I know that in another year or two, it's a wrap. Heck it may be even less than that when puberty really kicks in.

So yeah these transgender girls are still biologically boys and need to compete with boys.


----------

